
The Decline of OpenID - djsumdog
https://penguindreams.org/blog/the-decline-of-openid/
======
jrnichols
It's sad to see OpenID experience such a decline. I had hoped it would spread,
but I sort of had this feeling it wouldn't once Google started using their
login, and then Facebook.

